# Overclocking Athlon X4 880K



## BirdyNV (Sep 9, 2016)

Been trying to OC my 880k, but cannot get it past 4.2 Ghz. Tried touching my FSB, and honestly I don't know how to use voltages when it comes to OC'ing. Help?


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 9, 2016)

Reset my CMOS, back to stock. What should I do?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 9, 2016)

BirdyNV said:


> Reset my CMOS, back to stock. What should I do?


What board and cooling


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 9, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> What board and cooling


In my Specs.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 9, 2016)

Could you explain what you mean by can't get past 4.2GHz

Also i wouldn't touch voltages to much. Cooler won't handle to much.


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 9, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Could you explain what you mean by can't get past 4.2GHz
> 
> Also i wouldn't touch voltages to much. Cooler won't handle to much.


Using Graphical and the BIOS it just wont push past 4.2 without becoming unstable, originally had it pegged at 4.35 but it BSOD'd when I started AIDA-64.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 9, 2016)

http://overclocking.guide/amd-trinity-richland-kaveri-socket-fm2/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Only adjust the multiplier and vcore, minor bumps


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 15, 2016)

Update! Currently sitting at 4.4 GHz with idle temps of 42C with load temps of 78C. Still kinda hot for my taste, but gonna definitely get a Corsair H60 when I get the chance.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 15, 2016)

You have to remember that the AMD APUs don't have soldered heat spreaders, they just use thermal paste between the die and the heat spreader. So their Temps are always hot.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 15, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> You have to remember that the AMD APUs don't have soldered heat spreaders, they just use thermal paste between the die and the heat spreader. So their Temps are always hot.


Not true if you have proper cooling

I had a A10-6800K @5GHz and under full load never broke 70°C

And a A10-7850K @4.8GHz under full load that barely saw 68°C


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 15, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Not true at you have proper cooling
> 
> I had a A10-6800K @5GHz and under full load never broke 70°C
> 
> And a A10-7850K @4.8GHz under full load that barely saw 68°C


Hey quick question, unrelated, if I wanted to start a thread about certifications where would it go?


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

BirdyNV said:


> Hey quick question, unrelated, if I wanted to start a thread about certifications where would it go?


General hardware forum probably or here in this section. 

I don't see the point in the h60 it's such a weak cooler, either go with a strong water cooler or don't go water at all, just my opinion.


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 15, 2016)

Kanan said:


> General hardware forum probably or here in this section.
> 
> I don't see the point in the h60 it's such a weak cooler, either go with a strong water cooler or don't go water at all, just my opinion.


Hmm, what would you recommend?


----------



## Kanan (Sep 15, 2016)

The h100 series of corsair is a lot better.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 15, 2016)

BirdyNV said:


> Hmm, what would you recommend?


I used a Hyper 212+ Push/Pull

Worked great


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 15, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I used a Hyper 212+ Push/Pull
> 
> Worked great


I might do that, shit does my case even support it? let me look.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 15, 2016)

You need more cooling 78C under load is why it is crashing with anything more. After you get cooling under control start playing with temps. My crap A6-7400K is at 4.6ghz stock volts on a single fan H50. Dead stable and has been at that clock for almost a year now.


----------



## BirdyNV (Sep 15, 2016)

cdawall said:


> You need more cooling 78C under load is why it is crashing with anything more. After you get cooling under control start playing with temps. My crap A6-7400K is at 4.6ghz stock volts on a single fan H50. Dead stable and has been at that clock for almost a year now.


Its been stable for the past 4 days, no hiccups. But I am definitely gonna change my cooling situation. Also I was crashing before, because I had clocked my voltage up to much, haven't even touched it this time around. No crashes recently so I will keep my OC and get a better cooler ASAP.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Not true if you have proper cooling
> 
> I had a A10-6800K @5GHz and under full load never broke 70°C
> 
> And a A10-7850K @4.8GHz under full load that barely saw 68°C



Ummm...70°C is the thermal throttle point for those APUs...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 15, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Ummm...70°C is the thermal throttle point for those APUs...


Never onced throttled or crashed


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 15, 2016)

hmm and i thought APUs were supposed to run cooler than CPUs.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 15, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Ummm...70°C is the thermal throttle point for those APUs...



find an APU that has working thermals and maybe it will.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Never onced throttled or crashed



So me an OCCT graph that runs for a couple hours, and then I'll believe that.



cdawall said:


> find an APU that has working thermals and maybe it will.



My 6800K and 7850K both throttle at 70°C.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 16, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> So me an OCCT graph that runs for a couple hours, and then I'll believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> My 6800K and 7850K both throttle at 70°C.


If i still had the system i would love to

No reason to lie about it bro


----------



## cdawall (Sep 16, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> My 6800K and 7850K both throttle at 70°C.



Motherboard setting? Mine doesn't really seem like it cares about temps.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 16, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Motherboard setting? Mine doesn't really seem like it cares about temps.



I'd have to pull the machine back out of storage. But I can definitely see it throttling in the OCCT graphs with long runs. Thermal throttling is the only thing keeping the 7850k at 4.2GHz. I'm just using a stock AMD heatpipe cooler on it.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 16, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> I'd have to pull the machine back out of storage. But I can definitely see it throttling in the OCCT graphs with long runs. Thermal throttling is the only thing keeping the 7850k at 4.2GHz. I'm just using a stock AMD heatpipe cooler on it.



That has an ancient h50 and a single silent fan.


----------

